# Stolen! Team river runner kayak near Maupin, Oregon!



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Stolen Sunday the 19th of July in Maupin, Oregon. It is a custom Sotar red white and blue SL kayak with the team river runner logo on the side. This boat was stolen from a nonprofit organization who helps wounded vets. If seen, please pm me so I can pass on the information to team river runner.









Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, someone is an extremely crappy human and a total moron. Should be easy to spot when it resurfaces. Bummer they might be short a boat for awhile.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing! The ww community is tight knit and will recognize this boat easily, hoping it is found quickly. That pic was taken at the 2015 Upper clack fest when Sotar delivered them at a significantly discounted price. (TRR asked if they could by 2 standard SL's at a slight discount, SOTAR built these three custom for TRR for less than 2 of them cost at retail) The more people that see this post the better!


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

OMG what is the level of river karma for someone who steals gear used to help disabled vets?


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Bump


----------

